# sheepshead are here I repeat the sheepshead are here



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Enough said. Will report after I'm done.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking forward to your report. These were caught yesterday, but they are still scattered over here.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

There are some giants out here 5 to 12 lb fish no lie


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to see the 12lb sheephead that's a good fish


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

RandyGuy said:


> There are some giants out here 5 to 12 lb fish no lie


where's "out here" ? Outside the Pass or inside the Pass at Bird Island?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CurDog said:


> where's "out here" ? Outside the Pass or inside the Pass at Bird Island?


He's talking about Bob Sykes.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Espo would be all over this if it were a hunting report...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Still waiting


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Big fish


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Only caught 2. 13"-15"
So I started by using split shots but realized they were not biting and the pinfish were taking my bait, so I free lined my crab down close to the pylon and the craziest thing happened. sheepshead swam off the pylon and inhaled my crab immediate hook up. After the first fish then all the other sheepshead started coming out from different places swimming under the bridge. About this time is when the big females started to feed on the pylon. If you look at the first picture you can see the end of the tail of that fish. So a 12 lb fish now becomes a 15 lb fish. This year it is going to call for some braid for those big fish. Tight lines everyone and don't just try crabs but also go out there with some live shrimp, you never know the bigger fish will take those in a heart beat.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

catch'em up


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Raw oyster on a dropshot hook... bam...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> He's talking about Bob Sykes.


Dang it youngun! There are NO fish there. I repeat, there are no fish there at all. Ah heck. What do I care anyhow. Cold weather will be here this weekend and most will not be out there hooking up with some good eats. It's that time of year again


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey smarty I have no reason to lie. What I saw with my eyes would blow your mind at how big these fish will be this year.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

There are no Stingray either, I swear!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> There are no Stingray either, I swear!


Hey Smarty, what kind of potato did you use to take those pictures?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Only saw one stingray but he was swimming at the top.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Look like goodens to me!!! I reckon the bridges will be full now!!!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Anybody eat the rays around here? I have heard good things about the wings if you take the time to clean them and prepare them correctly. I also know they are of course some of the best shark bait you can find


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

January and February are the best months for them especially on Bob Sikes. When I fished for them 20 to 30 a day was common.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Caught 1 lost 1 yesterday


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Time to bring out the bow. Hopefully the target practice on mullet pays off. I have already seen a few at wahoo park " my stop on the way home from work" but I want the fat sheepies


----------

